# Browser addon schreiben



## Mohandes (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Kurz zu mir: 23, Ingenieursstudent, Fach: Computergestützte ingenieurwissenschaften. Das beinhaltet eigentlich gar keine Programmierung im essentiellen Sinne, aber man baut eine gewisse affinität auf. 

Nun zum Thema...

Ich plane ein Browseraddon zu schreiben. Zunächst ist mein Ziel der Browser Firefox.
Die eigentliche Programmierung ist erstmal in den Hintergrund zu stellen. Meine Frage ist eher: was sind die Grundsteine für diesen Schritt?

Ich habe bereits das Forum durchsucht, aber keine Informationen gefunden die meine Frage beantworten.

Also ich plane mit Java daran zu gehen. Netbeans ist mein Tool. Weiter bin ich erstmal nicht. Habe einige Erfahrung mit Java. Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum was die Grundlage ist, denn ich weiß nicht wie die ganzen Browser funktionieren. Meine Idee finde ich so toll, dass ich bereit bin da viel "lernschweiß" reinzustecken, damit ich es umsetzen kann.

Jedes Stichwort hilft mir weiter. Es muss keine Ellenlange ausformulierung sein. Einfach nur ein paar Stichworte die ich denn googlen kann. Denn mit "wie schreibe ich ein browser addon" kommt nicht soviel raus bei Google. 


Danke schonmal


----------



## Androbin (18. Mai 2014)

> ... Zunächst ist mein Ziel der Browser Firefox. ...


Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, wüsste ich das auch gerne für den Google Chrome :reflect: :rtfm:


----------

